# K2 Willard Eye Quest...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah yes we're on the Willard Walleye quest so this weekend it was game on for us.

Now as we've done with learning how to fish for them PV beasts, searched 'Al Gore's internet' reading numerous Walleye fish'n articles. Plus have gotten great tips from a fellow UWN angler who knows how to put Eyes in the boat Mr. Skeet4l and his Father.

So on Good Friday it was game on with our playbook and new strategies to be employed.

Arrived at Willard North Marina about 0945 water temp was about 48* slight breeze. Skeet4l, his Dad and friend were already reporting success on the Great Dead Sea when we arrived and Skeet4l provided us with some recommendations.

Launched from the North and let the Eye-games begin. Found a promising area dropped the bow mount, loaded up the 4 rods and bottom bouncers with K2 Arts & Crafts homemade worm harnesses and tasty homegrown crawlers plucked from the garden and worked these colorful offerings at the blustering speed of .5-.6 MPH on the GPS. _(O)_

[attachment=11:3kgoe7pv]Das Troller.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

About 45 minutes later the new 9'6" Walleye trolling rod shows a slight twitch then gradual bend. Fish'n partner investigates and it's fish on&#8230;reeling in it's a nice size Walleye this time in net range and into das net it comes&#8230;fish bumped out at 23.5"&#8230;wahoo first Eye of the 2011 season. 

[attachment=10:3kgoe7pv]First Eye.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

Still working at the break neck speed of now a steady .6 MPH&#8230;partners rod goes off with not a Walleye trade hit&#8230;Ahhhhh yes...yep Wiper on a K2 worm harness. Into the boat it comes for a photo op and back into the Dead Sea it goes&#8230;this fish got a couple lines tangled coming in so as fish'n partner is working to untangle lines when her other rod shows indictations there's another fish come to visit&#8230;yep it's another Walleye&#8230; 

[attachment=9:3kgoe7pv]Wiper.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

[attachment=8:3kgoe7pv]Second Eye.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

Kept moving along and with'n a little while again Fish'n partner says fish on&#8230;here comes the 3rd eye into the boat&#8230;

[attachment=7:3kgoe7pv]Third Eye.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

Ohhh and in-between partner catch'n Walleyes I'm now the forever CFQ (Catfish Queen) as that's all that wanted to visit my lines with 3 in the boat between partners Walleye catches&#8230;Then finally the very subtle indications on my rod of a fish visiting&#8230;could it be&#8230;???...is it??? Why yes it is!!!!&#8230;my first Willard 2011 Eye&#8230; :mrgreen:

[attachment=6:3kgoe7pv]Finally fourth eye.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

Then as we're about to call it a 'banner' day for us on the Great Dead Sea partner's rod yet again shows fish-on&#8230;

[attachment=5:3kgoe7pv]fifth eye.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

So as were headed home said lets try again tomorrow (Saturday).

Friday's Willard reward and great outing for us...

[attachment=4:3kgoe7pv]Good Friday Catch.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

[attachment=0:3kgoe7pv]Sink full.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

Now onto Saturday...Got to Willard about 0930 much different day for us anyways&#8230;worked the same general areas with only me the CFQ boating one Cat within 15 minutes of wetting the lines...worked the same areas and nothing decided to go off and find Skeet4l.

[attachment=3:3kgoe7pv]Skeet4l.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

Worked, worked and worked until fish'n partner gets a massive strike&#8230;the ole 9'6" rod doubled over&#8230;yep the way this fish hit taking line could only be the infamous WW (Willard Wiper).

[attachment=2:3kgoe7pv]Wiper-2.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

&#8230;and for me, well I was the CFQ the entire day with 3 in the boat. For sure I've earned the CFQ Tiara for this 2-day Willard fish'n trip on Easter Weekend with partner being the Walleye Slayer thus far. 8)

[attachment=1:3kgoe7pv]CFQ.jpg[/attachment:3kgoe7pv]

So as a wrap up&#8230;.
Willard Trips: Walleye (3) Vs K2 (1)

Friday:
5 Eyes
3 Cats
1 Wiper
3 Mystery fish hits

Saturday:
0 Eyes
3 Cats
1 Wiper
2 Mystery fish hits

All in all we're still learn'n and practicing them 3Ps while we believe slowly cracking some kind of a code on these deliberate bit'n fish.

It was a great weekend of fish'n for us for sure with Friday being the highlight. Sure hope you all had a great weekend and Happy Easter to each and every one of you. Until the next report...TIGHT LINES MY FRIENDS!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish k2!

That's a great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job K2! Looks like you gals are on your way to figuring them out. Good eatin! How come you never keep the wipers? They are great eating too!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I wanted to try willard on sat but got off work late and decided to skunk out at Jordanelle.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

O yeah! Thanks for throwing the wipers back, I know a few people fishing them late at night keeping more than what they really should.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A fine job K2....just dandy !!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Great job on the fish. Why is willard so good from a boat and yet everytime I fish there from the shore I can only get cats. Anyway good on you for throwing wipers back but do know that they are excellent eating as well.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very good report! Nice catching and not just fishing.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

great report thanks for sharing


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Great going both of you, I had to work Friday so I wasn't able to get my boat on the water until Sat. mid morning. I didn't go to bottom bouncing right off as I decided to troll a bit with a rigger and a planer board, no luck. Ran into Skeeter and he was having about the same luck, he had one come unbuttoned on one of his planer boards. I went to bottom bouncing for the eyes for about an hr. with no luck. Had things to do to prep for Easter with the grandkids so I packed up about 2 PM. Everything went fine with the old Crestliner after having been in mothballs since Oct. I plan on being out there this Friday even though the weather looks like it is going to be the pits.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice walleyes.

9' 6" walleye rod!! yeah, now were talkin'


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

I watched you fly out of your seat to grab the rod for that wiper in the second to last pic. You moved pretty quick... lol, I knew it must have been a good one :lol: . Over on bft I have a structure scan pic of that school of wiper you caught it out of, they were there all day. Thats me in the boat behind you in the second to last pic. I was wondering if that was the infamous K2 when I saw the big pretty lund out there  .


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report K2, glad to help out, you gals have a good handle on them and will be all over them shortly. It was good talking with you Mike, nice snapshots on the other site. We've done well over the past couple weeks, ended up with five eye's in the boat Fri and six eye's in the boat Sat between 19-1/2 and 26-1/2. As I noted last year, I believe the WW are on the upbeat, should just get better so long as we can keep some water in the pond. Skeet


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've never been to Willard. It looks like fun! I'm planning on heading down there this summer for some wipers!


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

skeet4l said:


> Nice report K2, glad to help out, you gals have a good handle on them and will be all over them shortly. It was good talking with you Mike, nice snapshots on the other site. We've done well over the past couple weeks, ended up with five eye's in the boat Fri and six eye's in the boat Sat between 19-1/2 and 26-1/2. As I noted last year, I believe the WW are on the upbeat, should just get better so long as we can keep some water in the pond. Skeet


 You guys left right when they really turned on!  They warmed up quite a bit and started eating stick baits behind snap wieghts. It was a blast. Still lost a bunch of fish but wound up with 8 eyes. I even had a carp wack a 5" frenzy, had it half way down his throat :shock: ! Havent stuck an eye over 25 yet this year, good job on the 26incher 8) . Im sure Ill see you and K2 on the lake again.


----------

